# Which girl characters would be successful for Moebius to sell?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Which famous girl characters would be successful for Moebius to sell?

Black Widow from Iron Man 2?

Megan Fox but she has yet to play a famous comic book character

Red Sonja if they get the buxom redhead (who's quite a good actress) from _Mad Men _to play her

Raquel Welch from OMYBC. She's getting obscure as time goes on but that might make the rights cheaper.

Sheena is obscure right now but a new movie is said to be close. I can help acquire the rights on this.

Catwoman if she appears in Dark Knight 2. Megan Fox should fight to get this role.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

We could probably count the number of female character styrene kits on the fingers of one hand...and still have fingers left over.
Female characters have always been notoriously poor sellers as styrene kits, hence the plethora of female resin kits.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A Bride of Frankenstein kit would make a nice addition to their line of Universal monster kits.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Who would Elsa Lanchester's likeness be licensed through? Does she have family or would it be someone else?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with James. Female kits have always done poorly in the hobbyshops. 
The Guys&Gals series bombed for Aurora, Witch and Bride were apparently the worst sellers of the monster series.
Airfix had the same problem with their female figures too. I guess kids associated female kits with dolls.
One thing- these kits were aimed at young boys and young boys tend to not like the fairer sex 'til their hormones kick in... these days it's mainly adults who are buying these kits so maybe female kits will stand a better chance....

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Who would Elsa Lanchester's likeness be licensed through? Does she have family or would it be someone else?


the E.L. licensing info is mentioned on the side panel of the polar lights re-pop.

as to what girl characters would be successful for moebius to sell, id say none.
remember even back in the glory days of aurora, both the bride of frankenstein and wonder woman didnt last long. i think mass market model kits are like t shirts. i was told by the president of a well known and huge t shirt printing company that putting a picture of a gal on a shirt was a great way to make sure the design didnt sell.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the scale too. 1/24 and/or 1/35 are doing ok, usually for diorama purposes. I think one of the problem is painting these. Ain't easy giving your kit a feminine look


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ellen Ripley in full Aliens battle gear.

Supergirl.

Janet Van Dyne, AKA The Wasp from the Avengers.

Speaking of Avengers - Emma Peel in that lovely blue catsuit with the yellow stripe.

Princess Leia in metal bikini.

Eleanor of Aquitaine.

Joan of Arc.

Not that any of them would sell, but there ya go.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Altaira!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RSN said:


> Altaira!


Already available, albeit in resin


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Id be satisfied if Frank would just re-issue the vampirella monster scenes kit...but I believe there may be an issue with Warren magazine about that, if I recall correctly..True, female figure styrene kits just dont sell well...

Z


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got the resin repop of Vampirella off Culttvman and IIRC its about the same price as the plastic versions from Moebius... around $25


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Power Girl. Plenty of figures of her. Just goggle her images.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Off your list, Catwoman or Sheena. Otherwise the female figure that would sell would be VAMPIRELLA.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

MONSTER SCENES VAMPIRELLA!!!!!!!! Just got the Solarwind/Cusanelli Vampirella (1/12)ish scale,and it is awesome,wish it were styrene,but had to have it. One -piece resin w/base,slightly too big for the monster scenes dio I'm working on,though. Can't see licensing being a big problem with Vampi,but what do I know.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My vote ...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Back in the sixties it was thought girl kits were unpopular but now people pay big money for them. I think there is more of a demand today especially if they are sculpted well.

Vampirella is always a fan favorite but Aurora goofed basing theirs on Tom Sutton art, it should have been based on Jose Gonzales art. If Moebius does a Monster Scenes Vampirella, I'd much prefer a resculpted one.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Zorro said:


> My vote ...


Ditto


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Since Moebius has a DC license, a Julie Newmar Catwoman would be nice too!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess in a not too modern not too retro look,Batwoman,Wonder Woman,Cat Woman,as well as a classic Vampire Woman could do great.Of course Xena Warrior princess would have done well a few years ago,but now?Of course,the whip would help a lot for Xena,since a dominatrix look appeals to some guys out there.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Tarna, from the 1981 Heavy Metal movie. Yes, I'm aware of the resin kits of her out there.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

terryr said:


> Power Girl. Plenty of figures of her. Just goggle her images.


Freudian! 

And you can use Google to goggle her images!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> My vote ...


It could even be billed as "Betty from The Rocketeer comics" if Ms Page's estate balks.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Bettie... hubba, hubba!

*a-hem*, and uh, a 60's era Batgirl; either Yvonne Craig or the comics version.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, Bettie probably the ultimate girl kit....who could resist. I doubt very much on Frank's list, too big a risk i would think. Maybe not fitting in the company's image, as well.
Now Monarch or Pegasus???
Gary:tongue:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Heck, I'd build a kit of Bettie based on the pose in that photo... Now if some elements could be added to relate her to the whole "Rocketeer" mythos, that'd be a pretty cool lookin' kit.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> My vote ...


THIRDED!

Tank Girl

How about the Angry Princess from Thirteen Ghosts?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Or Bettie Page as the Jungle Queen. :devil:

Sean


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Speaking of Avengers - Emma Peel in that lovely blue catsuit with the yellow stripe.


Personally, I prefer this outfit:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

How about Bettie as Vampirella! Think about it. Theres a kit I would buy.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Margret Hamilton ? it wood have to be at least 1/6th scale and a good likness


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

John P said:


> Freudian!
> 
> And you can use Google to goggle her images!


I believe you're thinking of Ogle. Ogle her joggles with your boggling goggles.

Bettie Page, [although they are plenty of 'those type']and a proper Lt. Gay Ellis. They made one but it wasn't very accurate.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Wicked Witch from OZ is not a bad idea as it has a big fan base (Maybe based on Idina Minzel from Wicked). They're all good subjects but which would sell successfully?

I think it has to be 
a) In the public's mind like a current movie property
b) hot 
c) an iconic character

Diana Rigg (Personally like this idea) is b and c but not a.
Vampirella is b and c and borderline a 
Sheena, Queen of the Jungle is is b and c and borderline a but should improve if movie gets made.
Bettie Page doesn't seem to fit as a mainstream model kit subject even though she's a,b, and c.
Catwoman is a, b, and c but best to wait to see if she's in the new Batman movie and base it on that.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Back in the sixties it was thought girl kits were unpopular but now people pay big money for them. I think there is more of a demand today especially if they are sculpted well.
> 
> Vampirella is always a fan favorite but Aurora goofed basing theirs on Tom Sutton art, it should have been based on Jose Gonzales art. If Moebius does a Monster Scenes Vampirella, I'd much prefer a resculpted one.


the people paying the big money now are the collectors and the die-hard modelers. for mobieus to have a success thjey have to draw in the casual modeler. even bettie and vampi are too "culty" to work in that marketplace. 

i once did some work for a company whos main business was screened t-shirts that appealed to the 20 to 30 yr old crowd. at that time they had the vampire the masquerade license, which was then approaching its peak popularity. they discovered that the designs that featured female characters simply didnt sell. 

bettie sells to comic fans, fetishists, and the teenieboppers you see shopping at hot topic, not the people that hit the hobby shops. as to vampirella, harris comics had put the kabosh on that. they have said so. i suspect that dont want a model kit out there competing with the pre-paints they distribute, and they made it clear that they HATE the old aurora version, so i think we are out of luck there.

i know mobieus is doing the wonder woman, but i think they are targeting the collectors who will never see an original. without that market, they wouldnt do it at all. 

i hate to be the killjoy, but thats the truth of the matter.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SJF said:


> Or Bettie Page as the Jungle Queen. :devil:
> 
> Sean


I have a resin kit of that by sreamin'! Every once in a while I dare to consider building it.



scotpens said:


> Personally, I prefer this outfit:


Not that that wasn't a great moment in TV history, but it's atypical of Emma's outfits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One problem with girls models is that it's often difficult for a sculptor to capture the likeness of a beautiful woman correctly. If the kit doesn't look like the woman in question, or worse makes her look less than beautiful, then the kit becomes less desireable to purchase.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

When I was in my early teens my mother would say "why don't you put down that model and find a real one!".

I was willing if they were.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Jeanie?
The three sisters in the water tower (Billy Jo, Bobby Jo, and Betty Jo?)
Julie Neumar Catwoman. 
Jenifer Marlowe
Erin Gray -Buck Rodgers
Leyla - Dr Who (and other companions)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a couple of quick answers to the suggestions:

Bettie Page - Honestly too expensive to try and do a kit currently

60's TV Batman females - DC/WB can't currently license them

Vampirella - Warren is out of the picture so long ago. Harris is tough to deal with on it, most likely could never happen

To be honest it would be a pretty rare case we would do a female kit outside of something like the Bride. WW is the exception as it really covers so much - Rare kit, popular character, and actually a pretty nice little kit!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

BatToys said:


> . . . which would sell successfully?
> 
> I think it has to be
> a) In the public's mind like a current movie property
> ...





Y3a said:


> The three sisters in the water tower (Billy Jo, Bobby Jo, and Betty Jo?)


Definitely C, somewhat B, but A? For us over-50s, maybe.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm still hung-up on classic monsters.
Dracula's Daughter similar to the Gary Makatura painting would be nice.
The Jungle Captive midtransformation (yeah, like THAT's gonna happen). But, hey. You asked.
Carmilla or another lady vampire.
Well, we can always dream.


----------



## CraigK (Jan 17, 2010)

How about whatshername from Underworld? I imagine that would be a good, fits-right-in-with-the-monster-theme kit that could be profitable. Maybe it's too far gone by now. Well then, maybe there's a Twilight model. (Bite my tongue.)

My wife suggested Buffy, (The Vampire Slayer) when I asked her what she thought. 

Not so monstery, there's always Lara Croft.

Here are honorable mentions that have flaws (but not to me):
Charlie's Angels (too long ago)
Samantha from Bewitched (also too long ago)
Jeannie from I Dream Of Jeannie (Boy, I feel old.)

And for you political types, 
Hillary Clinton. (I'm only half-kidding about that.)
(So I suppose I should throw in Sarah Palin just to be politically correct.)
But now that I think of it, Michelle Obama would be something to see.

Heck, (as I digress), all the presidents and first ladies would be fun in a weird way. (Maybe that would be something for Lindberg.)

(This was my first post. How did I do?)


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Tank Girl!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

President Obama as a model kit has potential. Check out Adam Beanes Obama resin kit in the current Esquire mag, page 55. Has Blake Lively on the cover. Kids might want to build Obama. But this is getting away from the topic of girl kits.

Four actresses played Billie Jo and two played Bobbie Jo. The water tower scene is iconic. 

The Wonder Woman repop will be a good barometer to see how well girl kits sell. Famous, vintage kit appeal, plain jane in a politically correct way. If she sells well, how about Lynda Carter as Wonder Woman kit? Same advantages but sexier. Women love the Carter WW too. The conclusion seems to be only Wonder Woman will sell best.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Battoys, the original WW kit is a very special case, and would not be a barometer whether other girl kits, even other wonder woman kits, would sell. it appeal really lies in the fact that it's a classic piece of model kit/super hero memorabilia that up until now was extremely rare. that in and of itself overrides the fact that its a female figure kit. (the very same situation existed when polar re-poped the aurora bride of frank, a character that has a slight advantage by simply being a part of the universal monsters canon.)



Moebius said:


> Just a couple of quick answers to the suggestions:
> 
> Bettie Page - Honestly too expensive to try and do a kit currently
> 
> ...


i think frank has said it all here. there are plenty of female kits on the resin GK market, and usually multiples of almost every character that has ben mentioned here, to satisfy everyone who wants one.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

think it's time to move on........


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Morticia of the Addams Family and Lilith of The Munsters.Of course,the rest of those two family characters would be welcomed as well.The fact is that most modelers nowadays seem to be adult males,so the mention of young boys don't like girls model kits would refer to the 1960's point of view.Sure the vast majority of kits,probably 95% or more would be male,but there would always be room for a girl kit or two.Which ones,this is a more difficult choice.Let's not forget,Cleopatra or the Star Trek Orion slave girls.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

It's too bad Harris is uncooperative about a Vampirella model kit. It's to their advantage to keep Vampirella out there. 

You know I would love to see an Aurora style Bama long box Vampirella kit. 

The rights to Sheena are very cooperative. I helped ReelArt get the rights for their wonderful statue. If the Sheena movie project gets greenlighted this month, it will be more visibility for a kit.









I think what sells well as a garage kit would also sell well as a mass market styrene kit.
David Fisher built a really nice Vampi garage kit for me when he first started out and if I can find a picture I will post it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

John P said:


> I have a resin kit of that by sreamin'! Every once in a while I dare to consider building it.


I've seen the resin Bettie Jungle Girl kit for sale at HiWay Hobby, but I could never afford it at the time. Now that I can afford it, the kit's no longer around. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like the ideas of Buffy, Underwolrd (Beckinsale, plz), and Lara Croft.

Let's not forget Xena and Gabrielle! Oh, and Callisto!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd rather have the real thing!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I read Harris objected to the Monster Scenes Vampirella reissue because it looked ugly. Andy Yanchus told me Warren Mag gave Aurora the Tom Sutton art to base it on. Which I think was a huge mistake when Warren could have given Jose Gonzales or Gonzalo Mayo art instead.

Anyway does this mean Harris would agree to a Monster Scenes Vampirella if resculpted assuming they are not demanding high royalties?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Vampirella - Warren is out of the picture so long ago. Harris is tough to deal with on it, *most likely* could never happen


Hmmm, that doesn't sound like a definate "no" to me.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I think this thread has concluded the best girl kits that will sell successfully for Moebius are Wonder Woman (which they are doing) and Vampirella (which is still in casual negotiations).


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Agreed! Closed now!

--Henry


----------

